# Do you ever feel like God has turned a deaf ear...



## Kinkyhairlady (Mar 1, 2011)

to your prayers? I feel this way and it makes it so hard for me to remain positive because though I want to have a relationship with God I do not feel connected really due to him not answering my prayers. My prayers have gone unanswered for years and trust me there have been times I kneeled down crying my eyes out and begging God for certain things and nothing has ever happened. I feel like I am being punished for past sins or something. I struggle everyday to remain a God fearing women but sometimes I feel like just throwing in the towel and stop caring. Like why am I trying so hard to be a Christian when the one I am trying to know better does not want me near him, talk about rejection! Like I am not worthy. It sickens me to see evil doers just having the easy life and things seem to be going great for them and all I want is a relationship with God that is pure and stable but I can't even have that! ugh!

I just want to add that I am not praying for material things and not getting them and that is what pisses me off. I am praying to find a home church that I can be spirtually blessed, I've prayed for a mate and at this point it seems like he just does not want me to have that so I done gave up. I want children and my biological clock is ticking so not sure why he does not feel I deserve that either. See I have tried to play by the rules and do things the right way all of my life but recently I have realized I was not suppose to. I was probably suppose to be a statistic and be a baby momma and have a drama filled life but because I went against that I guess I end up alone and miserable. My greatest hearts desires have not happened in my life and it is tearing me up inside. Why does God want me to suffer what did I do? I wish he would answer that question and I would be content, but I am at a lost.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Mar 1, 2011)

Geesh 14 people have viewed this post and no encouraging words. I get more support in Off Topic. smh


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, I've been there and I felt that He was helping all the evil folks around me while I did what He asked me to do and got nothing but misery.  But if you look at it through spiritual eyes, those on the right path are the ones with the spiritual problems.  The closer to G-d you get in your own walk, the more the evil one fights to make you lose hope. Don't see the world through your eyes when He's your Father.  Learn to see them through His eyes.  And next time you ask for a blessing and relief,  believe He is your Father.  If we ask our mothers or earthly father for food, do we expect them to give us rocks?  No.  Take heart and do not give up.  We will never suffer as much as Jesus and yet, this is how He treats His best friends...through much suffering.  


ETA:  As I read this at 11:00 AM, I began typing a response.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 1, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Geesh 14 people have viewed this post and no encouraging words. I get more support in Off Topic. smh



  I'm sorry, I'm not laughing at your situation or question, just your comment above. 

 

I'll answer your question in the following post. :Rose:

BTW:  OT loves reading the posts over here...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 1, 2011)

Mother sent this to me a couple years ago and it still blesses me today. I hope it encourages you. 

Prayer That Gets Results
Dr. Creflo A. Dollar 

Prayer is probably one of the most misunderstood and potentially frustrating topics because many people don't know how to get results when they pray. The simplicity of prayer has been lost in many people's lives and turned into a religious tradition that has a form but no real power. Prayer is not meant to be a burden or to be used as a badge of holiness. Instead, it is a gift from God that, when used properly, should yield great victory in your life.   

In many cases, the missing element in prayer is confidence. But why do people lack confidence in prayer? Because they don't know the will of God concerning their prayer request. God's will is simply another way of describing what God wants to have happen. It is what He desires for your life as outlined in His Word. If you don't know God's will for your life, you will tolerate the life you have when it could be so much better. 

There are only two places to go to discover what God wants for your life-the Bible and His presence. When we pray, our prayers must line up with His Word. The only prayer that God will hear and answer is a prayer that is based on what He has said in His Word. If you pray according to the Word of God, then you are praying the will of God. We can only have confidence in our prayers when we know that what we're praying for is something that God desires to bring to pass. 

People often get confused and frustrated because they don't know what God has already said in His Word. How can you pray for healing when you don't know that God wants you to be healed? How can you believe God for an increase in your finances if you don't know that God wants you to prosper? The truth is-you can't. When you don't know what God has said about your situation, your prayers will be fear-based and they won't get results. 

The beauty of prayer is its simplicity. Prayer is simply saying to God what He has already said in His Word. This will protect you from getting off into areas that are not the will of God. Regardless of the area of your life, the first thing to do is to find out what the Word says about your situation. The Bible covers every problem that you will ever have.
What does God's Word have to say about your bills, your marriage and your children? Find out what God says and then your prayers will be effective.

Many people cancel out their prayers, once they've prayed according to the Word, because they look to their circumstances to see if anything has happened right away. However, just because your problem or situation hasn't immediately changed, it should not hinder your confidence that God has heard and answered the prayer you prayed according to His Word. 

Finally, the most powerful prayer comes from the heart of a person who knows that God loves him or her enough to answer the request they've made. It's ridiculous to think prayer will yield results if you don't believe the God you're praying to, first of all, loves you. Even in the natural, a child who doubts his or her parents' love will be hesitant to ask for or expect things from his or her parent. 

God loves you and gave you His Word so that you can have great results in your prayer life. Pray with confidence in the Word, knowing God loves you and will answer your prayers.


Success is....knowing your purpose in life, growing to reach your maximum potential, and sowing seeds that benefit others.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Mar 1, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Mother sent this to me a couple years ago and it still blesses me today. I hope it encourages you.
> 
> Prayer That Gets Results
> Dr. Creflo A. Dollar
> ...




Thank You. I have done the things listed here but still did not get results. It is painful feeling this way but I will continue to pray, maybe I am not ready for the blessings I am asking for? The whole church home thing I have no idea why God has not directed me. that is making me feel more lost. If had a good church to go to I may not be in this position.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so sorry you feel this way. The Lord never abandons his children even if it feels that way. Do not trust your feelings of doubt. God has not given us a spirit of Fear but Power, Love, and a Sound Mind. If its fear, it aint God so throw it away. 

I am also going to share with you somethings that I've learn over the years about my faith walk and prayer life. These are all personal things I have learn and use daily to remember that God is near to me. Its also what I remember of my God, we are a team, Father and daugther, we he speaks I lesson and act accordingly. 

I pray this encourages you and helps you think about your situation in a different light. 

1. Hebrews 11:6 says And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him.

*I used to come to God timid. But the Word is clear to come to him knowing that he rewards those that seek him. In order to seek him, you must believe first that he exist, that he is God, source of answered prayer. *

2. Matthew 14:29-31 says Then Peter got down out of the boat, walked on the water and came toward Jesus. But when he saw the wind, he was afraid and, beginning to sink, cried out, “Lord, save me!”. Immediately Jesus reached out his hand and caught him. “You of little faith,” he said, “why did you doubt?” 

*Doubt is the direct enemy of prayer, faith, and belief. If you doubt that your prayers are being answered, you deny the power of God. When you deny the power of God, he does little to no work. This is shown when is Mark 6 which says 4* Jesus said to them, “A prophet is not without honor except in his own town, among his relatives and in his own home.” *5* He could not do any miracles there, except lay his hands on a few sick people and heal them. *6* He was amazed at their lack of faith.

3. *Answered prayer does not always come the way you expect. Sometimes it comes in steps, sometimes its a immediate complete change. The best thing to is acknowledge your circumstance as is but BELIEVE more change is coming. *

4. *Am I focusing on the positive or the negative? If I am honest with myself, I've probably been focusing on the negative more than the positive. So my situation seems bigger than God sometimes because I foget to remember that nothing is too hard for him to do. What good is in your life? Am I so tied the get my request that I am forgeting all the Lord has blessed me with today? Do I love my request more than I love and enjoy spending time with my God? Am I treating my God like an ATM machine? Are my hearts intentions pure? *

4. *Romans 15:4* For whatsoever things were written aforetime were written for our learning, that we through patience and comfort of the scriptures might have hope.

*Wait. Patience is hard. Another word for patience is long-suffering which means to suffer for a long time. LOL. Its difficult but its a fruit of the Spirit that the Lord wants to develop in us. *

5. James 2:14-17 says *14* What _does it_ profit, my brethren, if someone says he has faith but does not have works? Can faith save him? *15* If a brother or sister is naked and destitute of daily food, *16* and one of you says to them, “Depart in peace, be warmed and filled,” but you do not give them the things which are needed for the body, what _does it_ profit? *17* Thus also faith by itself, if it does not have works, is dead. 


*Are you doing your part?  Have you done all you can? Are you waiting to be saved or are you acting in faith that the Lord will prosper your way? Pray to God for what to do next. Pray to God for understanding of your direction. Pray to for wisdom to know what to do. Pray for peace in your circumstances. *

6. *READ the Word of God everyday.* Start small with a few scriptures or dive in which you prefer. The more I read the strong my faith grows, the less I desire things of the world, and the more I want to read. Even sometimes I dont feel like reading but I push myself because I understand I need the Word to sustain my relationship and faith in Him. The Word of God purifies you intentions and your mind. It changes you to think like the Father.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 1, 2011)

Having a church home is very important. The body of Christ should be connected and unified. We are not the be islands but a heritage that goes on from generation to generation. We have to stick together or else we become more susceptible to the attacks of the enemy. The enemy will try to convince you that you are alone, no one understands, no one cares, God isnt listening to you, God is punishing you because you're a bad person. 

It is VERY important to check and repent (turn away from) sin in your life and understand that God does chastise his children, but also remember he is a loving Father that wants nothing but the best for you. 

He is going to provide your every need in his time because his timing is perfect. He is going to give you your hearts desire. Don't be discourage. Believe that he loves you just because you are his children. He is the perfect parent that does not without God things from his children. Trust him and he will draw closer to you.



Kinkyhairlady said:


> Thank You. I have done the things listed here but still did not get results. It is painful feeling this way but I will continue to pray, maybe I am not ready for the blessings I am asking for? The whole church home thing I have no idea why God has not directed me. that is making me feel more lost. If had a good church to go to I may not be in this position.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Mar 1, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Having a church home is very important. The body of Christ should be connected and unified. We are not the be islands but a heritage that goes on from generation to generation. We have to stick together or else we become more susceptible to the attacks of the enemy. The enemy will try to convince you that you are alone, no one understands, no one cares, God isnt listening to you, God is punishing you because you're a bad person.
> 
> It is VERY important to check and repent (turn away from) sin in your life and understand that God does chastise his children, but also remember he is a loving Father that wants nothing but the best for you.
> 
> He is going to provide your every need in his time because his timing is perfect. He is going to give you your hearts desire. Don't be discourage. Believe that he loves you just because you are his children. He is the perfect parent that does not without God things from his children. Trust him and he will draw closer to you.




Thank you again for your encouraging words. It is true since I have not been going to church much I have had all these feelings of doubts. It is very depressing. Even if I cry out to God I don't think he hears me. I need a support system but again I have to find a home church. Hopefully I find what I am looking for soon cause I really am weak and can't take it anymore.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just marking my spot...
I'll be back 

Kinkyhairlady,
Mkay, I'm back. First of all, the answer to your question is YES. Anyone who says they have not felt this way is lying or doesn't really have a relationship with God. **Sighing** You have breached a very weighty topic. I feel compelled to share the answers I have received over the years when I asked these same questions. You may not like my answers but, I promise to only speak the truth in love. Like my pastor says, "The truth will make you free but, it will 'sho 'nuff tick you off first.":Rose: BTW- I believe the bible is the infallible word of the living God. It is the period at the end of every sentence. It is the final authority for me.

You said,_* "to your prayers? *__*I feel*__* this way and it makes it so hard for me to remain positive because though I want to have a relationship with God*__*I*__* do not*__* feel*__* connected*__* really due to him not answering my prayers. My prayers have gone unanswered for years and trust me*_

_God is always actively answering our prayers. Psa 34:15- _15 The eyes of the LORD are on the righteous, and his ears are attentive to their cry; 
We choose how close we want to be to God as individuals. That's right. I have shared with some of you here in previous posts the first time I heard that statement I became angrier than ever b/c I felt like it was inaccurate and unfair. It is not. Here are just a few scriptures I have learned to meditate on about seeking God. *Proverbs 8:17* I love those who love me, and those who *seek* *me* find me. *Jeremiah 29:13* You will *seek* *me* and find me when you *seek* *me* with all your heart. *Matthew 7:7**, **Luke 11:9* “Ask and it will be given to you; *seek* and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. *Hebrews 11:6* And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly *seek* *him*. A link to more http://www.wordoftruthchurch.info/seek_scriptures.htm
Feelings are fickle. They change like the weather. You cannot go through life basing your actions on your feelings. Emotions were given to us by God so that we can enjoy life and understand another facet of his personality. As believers in order to claim our blood bought right to victory we have to learn to feel things but continue to do the 'God thing' whether it makes sense, whether we feel like it, or not. You do that by getting the word inside of your spirit. Find corresponding scripture>think about scripture>talk about scripture> repeat multiple times until you KNOW scripture and can recite it in your sleep. Why? God's words are alive. When we speak the word, meditate on them, & repeat this cycle over and over and over, they remove the gunk that the world has placed on the inside of us and simultaneously replace it with a new way of thinking/ understanding that heals the wounds/nasty infections inflicted by the gunk. Heb 4:12-13- 12 For the word of God is *alive and active*. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. 13 Nothing in all creation is hidden from God’s sight. Everything is uncovered and laid bare before the eyes of him to whom we must give account. There are barriers that can affect your ability to hear from God. They may be in the form of unconfessed sins, heart issues (envy, jealousy, etc), generational curses, but something appears to be blocking your inner ear's ability to hear b/c as sure as I breathe He is _always_ speaking to us. I will also post some prayers for you later. 







_*there have been times I kneeled down crying my eyes out and begging God for certain things and nothing has ever happened.*__*I feel*__* like I am being punished for past sins or something.*_
_God loves you and cares when you hurt. He is not moved by tears though. He is moved by his word. This sounds harsh but it is not. God is your heavenly Father. A good parent must be able to tune out the biggest crocodile tears and puppy dog eyes to determine what is in the best interest of the child __knowing__ that the immediate effect may not feel good to the child. If your 5 year old really felt like she was ready to drive the car and asked for the keys to take it on a spin, would you let her? God forbid! She could kill herself and others if you did. In her mind she thinks she can handle it. You don't have to beg God. You do have to trust him to bring things to pass in his own good time. You do have to learn to wait patiently with a good attitude. What is time to an eternal God? His ways are above our ways, his thoughts above ours. Once again, pray to have God show you- YOU. All of you, the good, the bad and the ugly. He will and he will show you what is hindering you and how to get out of your valley. It will be very uncomfortable at times. It is the only way to see the changes you desire:Rose:._

Continued....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 1, 2011)

There are many times when it appears that God doesn't hear us or it may seem that He is not there.  There's not a person living today, nor in the Bible times, that this did not occur.   

However this is what I've learned.  I've learned beyond a shadow of a doubt, that He is always there,  And during those times when it seems as if He is not, He is simply extending His heart and arms to us saying, "Come closer" to me.  

And this is an honour, for the closer we come to Him, the stronger we are aware of His presence and we can hear His answers.  

Often we can be so caught up or engrossed in our situations, that it blocks us from being aware that God is there and that He indeed hears us. 

Here is one of MANY MANY MANY scriptures which have changed my life forever...

_".... And when he was in affliction, he besought the LORD his God, and humbled himself greatly before the God of his fathers, 

And prayed unto him: and he was intreated of him, and HEARD his supplication, and brought him again to Jerusalem into his kingdom. 

_
*Then Manasseh knew that the LORD he was God. * 

2 Chronicles 33:12-13

Now... please don't get me started... with the Prophet Elijah... OH and the book of Isaish, and Psalm 3, Psalm 18 ...

Oh... ! ! !  I must share Psalm 18 .. I'll share verses 1-17

_1 I will love thee, O LORD, my strength. 
2 The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower. 
3 I will call upon the LORD, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I be saved from mine enemies. 
4 The sorrows of death compassed me, and the floods of ungodly men made me afraid. 
5 The sorrows of hell compassed me about: the snares of death prevented me. 
6 In my distress I called upon the LORD, and cried unto my God: he heard my voice out of his temple, and my cry came before him, even into his ears. 
7 Then the earth shook and trembled; the foundations also of the hills moved and were shaken, because he was wroth. 
8 There went up a smoke out of his nostrils, and fire out of his mouth devoured: coals were kindled by it. 
9 He bowed the heavens also, and came down: and darkness was under his feet. 
10 And he rode upon a cherub, and did fly: yea, he did fly upon the wings of the wind. 
11 He made darkness his secret place; his pavilion round about him were dark waters and thick clouds of the skies. 
12 At the brightness that was before him his thick clouds passed, hail stones and coals of fire. 
13 The LORD also thundered in the heavens, and the Highest gave his voice; hail stones and coals of fire. 
14 Yea, he sent out his arrows, and scattered them; and he shot out lightnings, and discomfited them. 
15 Then the channels of waters were seen, and the foundations of the world were discovered at thy rebuke, O LORD, at the blast of the breath of thy nostrils. 
16 He sent from above, he took me, he drew me out of many waters. 
17 He delivered me from my strong enemy, and from them which hated me: for they were too strong for me. _

God HEARS and ANSWERS the cries of His children.  ALWAYS!  Always, Always.   

If you only KNEW the things I've been through.  My family, my work, just everything is life and God... God just heard me each and every time I cried or even thought about what was going on.  He always showed up. 

Jesus said to come unto God our Father as 'Little Children'.    So, what do 'Little Children' do?

  Ma, Ma', Ma', Ma',  

  Mommie, Mommie, Mommie, Mommie, 

  Ma, Ma, Ma, Ma, 

  Mommie, Mommie, Mommie, Mommie, Mommie, 

Children do not give up until you answer.  I'm a Ma, a Mommie, a Mom... and whatever else they call me when I'm not around.  Whatever it takes to get my attention, 

Now of course, with God, all we have to do is 'Pray without Ceasing'... God is always there and right there where you are. 


For you...


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Kinkyhairlady-

I too have asked GOD for a good man about FIFTEEN years ago. I have not really dated anyone on a regular basis since I prayed. There were times when I didn't understand. But then I thought well maybe I have something that I need to learn before I unite with my love. Or maybe he has something to learn. Or maybe--just maybe--GOD wants me to be alone. And with all the problems I hear about with people that I know in relationships, I rather be alone than to be in a mess and a bunch of drama.

I have only prayed once to GOD for a good man. In my relationship with GOD, I try to only pray ONCE because I know he knows what I want before I even ask. So I have faith in HIM that he will bless me according to how HE sees fit. 

I see those that I know getting married. Some even have a chance at love 2 and 3 times. Even an ex-friend of mine who was extremely promiscuous is even married now.

I cried--I cry.....but I would never give up on GOD.

But now I still have faith in GOD NO MATTER WHAT. I will NEVER forsake HIM! NO MATTER WHAT!

In my relationship with GOD, I have discovered that sometimes GOD and I work as a team. When I was looking for a church home, this lady I knew said that she was thinking about me and wanted me to go to her church. I visited the church and loved it. Everyone worshiped GOD in there own way. It was so beautiful. That's how I found my church. Some years later, I moved from the area and I try to go back to my church a much as I can and it's a hour and a half drive. Do you have people in your life whose church you could visit? Have you just passed a church and decided to visit there?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 1, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> There are many times when it appears that God doesn't hear us or it may seem that He is not there.  There's not a person living today, nor in the Bible times, that this did not occur.
> 
> However this is what I've learned.  I've learned beyond a shadow of a doubt, that He is always there,  And during those times when it seems as if He is not, He is simply extending His heart and arms to us saying, "Come closer" to me.
> 
> ...



Shimmie, you really got me thinking. Even Jesus experienced the feeling of separation from God when he cried out from the cross, Father why have you abandoned me. And he rose 3 days later with all power in his hands. Believe and you will receive. It's a promise. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 1, 2011)

metamorfhosis said:


> Hi Kinkyhairlady-
> 
> I too have asked GOD for a good man about FIFTEEN years ago. I have not really dated anyone on a regular basis since I prayed. There were times when I didn't understand. But then I thought well maybe I have something that I need to learn before I unite with my love. Or maybe he has something to learn. Or maybe--just maybe--GOD wants me to be alone. And with all the problems I hear about with people that I know in relationships, I rather be alone than to be in a mess and a bunch of drama.
> 
> ...



You said something so profound. You made a decision that you will never turn your back on God or give up. That's such a pivotal place to be in your walk with God. Why? God will know then that regardless whether I bless you with this or not, I have the number one spot in her life. God won't want to bless you with something if it will cause you to turn from him. He won't want to bless you with something if he doesn't give it to you, you will stop believing in him. 

The point is to believe and be in relationship with God regardless of the outcome of what you get or do not get. Would your husband want to marry you if he knew "If I don't give her roses every week, she'll eventually stop trusting me and leave me." of coursd not. He do it because it brings you joy but if he thinks you'll leave him because he doesn't do it, is that fair to him? You should want to be with your husband, roses or no roses. 

God deserves no less and even greater reverence. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 1, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Shimmie, you really got me thinking. Even Jesus experienced the feeling of separation from God when he cried out from the cross, Father why have you abandoned me. And he rose 3 days later with all power in his hands. Believe and you will receive. It's a promise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Indeed Precious "Pretty One"... Indeed... 

Jesus cried out in sheer and complete agony...

MY GOD... MY God!   Why hast thou forsaken me?  

Can you just sense the pain and the heavy burden of all of our sins laying upon Him?   

Sin separates us from God... the enemy the accuser of the brethern, even when we haven't committed a sin, is there with the memory of a sin, the guilt of unforgiven sin which gets in the way of our feeling  the connection with God...

Indeed, even Jesus felt separated from His Father and even from Himself.. upon that Cross.

Yet what did God do............anyway?  

He rose His Son up from the dead..from the grave.. from the dreary feelings of separation.  

Jesus...... Is indeed with us.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 1, 2011)

Sometimes when I feel God isn't giving me an answer its not time yet.Im one of the most impatient folks around..its shows in my attitude esp at work.But I know that until its time godly time it wont matter if I get it wont be good for me.I say keep praying and living life as though whatever you pray will happen.Why give it if we dont believe and trust our order is in.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Mar 2, 2011)

metamorfhosis said:


> Hi Kinkyhairlady-
> 
> I too have asked GOD for a good man about FIFTEEN years ago. I have not really dated anyone on a regular basis since I prayed. There were times when I didn't understand. But then I thought well maybe I have something that I need to learn before I unite with my love. Or maybe he has something to learn. Or maybe--just maybe--GOD wants me to be alone. And with all the problems I hear about with people that I know in relationships, I rather be alone than to be in a mess and a bunch of drama.
> 
> ...



I have visited different churches but a lot of the churches I visit just seem like all for show. It just seems like the Pastors are there to make money and the people are there just to show off or whatever. This is why I am having such a difficult time finding a good church because the ones I've been to are a bunch of fakers if you ask me. I will take the advice on here and start reading some scriptures, that i don't do often. I think part of my issue is that I am lazy and rather watch tv then read the bible which is sad and I need to fix it. I don't want depression to consume my life I just want to feel God's presence so I can feel happy and safe.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 2, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady,

I believe God is answering your prayers... it's just that you are not accepting His answers. This is something I had to realize myself.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Mar 2, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Kinkyhairlady,
> 
> I believe God is answering your prayers... it's just that you are not accepting His answers. This is something I had to realize myself.



Hi Poohbear, 

No he really is not answering those prayers if he was I would not be so down. Don't get me wrong, he has blessed me in other areas of my life but the things that I am yearning for most he is not giving to me. The church, the husband, those two things I have been praying for a long time and trust me he has not send either, I would know if he had.


----------



## Kalani (Mar 2, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> to your prayers? I feel this way and it makes it so hard for me to remain positive because though I want to have a relationship with God I do not feel connected really due to him not answering my prayers. My prayers have gone unanswered for years and trust me there *have been times I kneeled down crying my eyes out and begging God for certain things and nothing has ever happened. I feel like I am being punished for past sins or something.* I struggle everyday to remain a God fearing women but sometimes I feel like just throwing in the towel and stop caring. Like why am I trying so hard to be a Christian when the one I am trying to know better does not want me near him, talk about rejection! Like I am not worthy. It sickens me to see evil doers just having the easy life and things seem to be going great for them and all I want is a relationship with God that is pure and stable but I can't even have that! ugh!
> 
> I just want to add that I am not praying for material things and not getting them and that is what pisses me off. I am praying to find a home church that I can be spirtually blessed, I've prayed for a mate and at this point it seems like he just does not want me to have that so I done gave up. I want children and my biological clock is ticking so not sure why he does not feel I deserve that either. See I have tried to play by the rules and do things the right way all of my life but recently I have realized I was not suppose to. I was probably suppose to be a statistic and be a baby momma and have a drama filled life but because I went against that I guess I end up alone and miserable. *My greatest hearts desires have not happened in my life and it is tearing me up inside.* Why does God want me to suffer what did I do? I wish he would answer that question and I would be content, but I am at a lost.



Its so weird that you posted this because the past couple days I have been feeling the same thing and tempted to give up. I especially feel you on the bolded. Just wanted you to know that you are not alone. I'm sure there are many of us are going through the same thing.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 2, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Hi Poohbear,
> 
> No he really is not answering those prayers if he was I would not be so down. Don't get me wrong, he has blessed me in other areas of my life but the things that I am yearning for most he is not giving to me. The church, the husband, those two things I have been praying for a long time and trust me he has not send either, I would know if he had.



I wondered why the Lord had not sent my husband yet. There have been men. Good ones too. But that weren't for me so I let it go. I am still waiting but my waiting is of faith and hope that I KNOW my time is coming soon.

But then I realized, the first thing I would ask for in a husband is a godly husband (loves Jesus, goes to church, reads the word, prays etc). Get this...godly men want godly women right? Well, am I being the godly women for my godly husband? At the time, the answer was not quite. 

So, if you're not the kind of woman (not that you have to be perfect, have it all together, or be ready even) for the kind of husband you desire, you may want to take genuine steps toward being that kind of woman. 

Because God can take you there but your character and integrity (with God) will sustain you there. Think of it like a career. Employers are very reluctant to hire people that do not have the skills they are looking for. Often you may not have ALL the skills but they can see from your preparation that you have taken the time to develop of pertinent areas.  From this, you can be chosen for the job.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 2, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Hi Poohbear,
> 
> No he really is not answering those prayers if he was I would not be so down. Don't get me wrong, he has blessed me in other areas of my life but the things that I am yearning for most he is not giving to me. The church, the husband, those two things I have been praying for a long time and trust me he has not send either, I would know if he had.



But not all of God's answers are going to be "Yes, Yes, Yes". Sometimes, God will say "No" or "Maybe". And he did not promise us that we are going to get everything we want at the time we want it. You said you've been praying for a long time... have you ever thought about trusting God with your requests? Just leave it in His hands and do not worry about it. Also, time with God is relative. A long time for you may not be a long time for God, and waiting is not necessarily a bad thing. And this is something else you have to think about... not having a husband isn't necessarily a bad thing either. God also did not promise us that we will never be down. He didn't say "once you're a Christian, you'll always be happy and get everything you want." This life on Earth is only temporary. We must seek His righteousness and allow our flesh to suffer so our spirit can prosper.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 4, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> But not all of God's answers are going to be "Yes, Yes, Yes". Sometimes, God will say "No" or "Maybe". And he did not promise us that we are going to get everything we want at the time we want it. You said you've been praying for a long time... have you ever thought about trusting God with your requests? Just leave it in His hands and do not worry about it. Also, time with God is relative. A long time for you may not be a long time for God, and waiting is not necessarily a bad thing. And this is something else you have to think about... not having a husband isn't necessarily a bad thing either. God also did not promise us that we will never be down. He didn't say "once you're a Christian, you'll always be happy and get everything you want." This life on Earth is only temporary. We must seek His righteousness and allow our flesh to suffer so our spirit can prosper.



In addition to this perfect post, maybe He wants to feed you Himself. The connection we have with true believers is the Holy Spirit, not a place. Is His Spirit powerful enough to operate anywhere? Give your Abba a chance to get directly closer to you. Maybe that is all He wants without the interference that man and this world places in our way. You may receive something even better than you could have possibly imagined.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I hate to do a _drive by _posting but I am not ready to post my reply in it's placeholder. I still feel compelled to share this with you though...

It's time for the 40 day fast from wrong thinking again...

Today we begin a brand new journey that is sure to change your life. For the next 40 days, we are going on a FAST—not a fast from food; but a fast from wrong thinking. As we take thoughts captive, we are winning the battle of the mind. And when we conquer our mind and our mindsets, we simply cannot be conquered! 

Today we're fasting from the thought that says, "Sometimes I feel like God is against me." This mentality sets us up for negative expectations, and expectation is the womb of manifestation. 

Let's change it today: 

1. Your image of God is EVERYTHING! The opinion we have of Him shapes our entire existence. In Deuteronomy 1:26, because the people BELIEVED GOD WAS AGAINST THEM, they fell in the wilderness. He WAS FOR THEM; but they embraced a false image of Him. 

2. Dismiss the idea of a temperamental God. Malachi 3:6--that’s why we aren't consumed. He is not for you one day, and against you the next. His attitude toward you doesn't change with your performance or mood. 

3. God is ALWAYS for you—Romans 8:31—If God be for us, who can be against us! 

4. It's NOT about you. It's about the Cross. It was at the cross that God said, "I AM FOR YOU." And this will never change. 

5. Don't stop Believin'. When you stop believing that Jesus did it ALL—you become proud. And God resists the proud—James 4:6. 

6. See yourself IN CHRIST--Acts 17:28. For God to be against you, He would have to be against Jesus, because you ARE HIS RIGHTEOUSNESS. Romans 5:17. 

                            Think It & Say It: 

God is ALWAYS FOR ME, not against me. I reject the idea that God keeps changing His mind about me. He declared He is for me, at the cross; and that will never change. I am in Christ; I am His righteousness; and therefore His favor surrounds me like a shield, in Jesus' Name!


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 4, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> So, if you're not the kind of woman (not that you have to be perfect, have it all together, or be ready even) for the kind of husband you desire, you may want to take genuine steps toward being that kind of woman.
> 
> Because God can take you there but your character and integrity (with God) will sustain you there. *Think of it like a career. Employers are very reluctant to hire people that do not have the skills they are looking for. Often you may not have ALL the skills but they can see from your preparation that you have taken the time to develop of pertinent areas. * *From this, you can be chosen for the job.*



You spoke right there....it's all about the preparation period. Make the most of it. You prayed and ask God for a hubby, job, etc the first time, He heard you. Now it's time to ask God what do I need to accomplish that goal. (speaking for myself).


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm totally ready for this. I have been waiting for a period to fast and deciding what to fast from (I am petite so I dont want to fast from food). Thank you bringing this up. I look forward to starting and seeing what manifest for me. 



Prudent1 said:


> I hate to do a _drive by _posting but I am not ready to post my reply in it's placeholder. I still feel compelled to share this with you though...
> 
> It's time for the 40 day fast from wrong thinking again...
> 
> ...


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 4, 2011)

OP, this post is  exactly how I am feeling, about a different situation though! Be encouraged that you will get through this and when you do you will be able to look back and realize just what God has done!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 5, 2011)

OP, I wanted to sharing this encouraging word and scripture with you. I pray you receive and really believe it because its true 

Jeremiah 29:11 For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope. 12 Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. 13 And you will seek Me and find Me, when you search for Me with all your heart.

Just think about God thinks about you. Alot. And his thoughts are peaceful and good. His thoughts are for a peaceful and good future. His thoughts plan to give you hope. Receive in your thoughts now that God intends good for you. 

We know you are praying so believe he is listening. Dont think to yourself, "This isnt working. God isnt listening. God doesnt care about what I want. I should just give up." Thats exactly what the enemy wants you to do. Believe and receive in Christ that he is listening to you. Keep your eyes and mind alert to changes in your circumstance. Keep your heart and mind pure of any malice, unrepentant sin, unforgiveness toward anyone you may have. But most important keep the faith and love the Lord your God with everything in you. He is listening to you. 

Seek him. Pick up that bible and dive in. Start from Genesis, or Proverbs, or Matthews. Read devotionals. Listen to sermons online or podcast from reputable pastors. Since you haven't found a pastor yet, do you listen to sermons online on Sunday? Feed yourself the Word of God and you will begin to hunger for it. You will begin to need it more and you will begin to change from the inside out. Because when you seek him, you will find him, and he will take over your heart.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 5, 2011)

You're approaching this with a wrong view. God does not desire to hurt you. He is the Hearer of Prayer, but He will not answer your prayers if you already believe He is not listening to you. You should look for a home church that focuses on the Bible and not human philosophy. You should not look to finding a man or having children until you find that home church and grow in your relationship with God. Having a man and children won't bring you instant happiness. Sometimes it brings frustration when you and your mate are out of harmony with your relationship with God and as well as with each other.


----------



## disgtgyal (Mar 6, 2011)

OP I understand your frustration especially about evil doers prospering, but remember the devil doesn't hamper or attack those who are already in his camp. Interestingly enough Joyce Meyer was doing a series on "hinderances to prayers" last week on the WHT. I do not remember all of the hinderances off the top of my head but some mentioned were praylessness, lack of confidence, hidden sin, lack of love, selfishness, asking with wrong intentions. She also touched on the fact the praying should be simple, its  dialogue between you and God. If you're interested when I get home (monday) I can post some notes I took along with the bible verses included in her study OP have you considered fasting to accompany your praying and a prayer partner. Please don't lose heart and give up, things are the hardest just before you receive your miracle or breakthrough and when you do you will have a mighty testimony that will encourage others. As the old adage goes "the hotter the battle, the sweeter the victory. 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 6, 2011)

yes i do feel like that sometimes.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 6, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> I hate to do a _drive by _posting but I am not ready to post my reply in it's placeholder. I still feel compelled to share this with you though...
> 
> It's time for the 40 day fast from wrong thinking again...
> 
> ...


 
Prudent1- you are right on time with this since 3-9-2011 is the start of Lent. Fasting from wrong/negative thinking.


----------



## FabuLocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Ms. Highly Favored, I advise you to continue to be patient and never give up hope! Although I am Muslim, we still have something in common and that is we both believe in God and we both know that it is He whom answers prayers. 

In Islam, we believe that everything happens for a reason and only at its appointed time. The things that have reached is was never meant to pass up by, and the things that passed us by would have never reached us... Everything is within the divine decree of God. 

As far as praying and supplicating to God for our wants, needs, and desires; that is exactly what we are supposed to do. In Islam, we also believe that all prayers are answered, even when they aren't apparent to us; you see... sometimes we may be asking for a thing that is in the decree to happen at a later time, and sometimes asked for a thing and get it almost immediately because it was already decreed for it to happen at that appointed time. And sometimes, unfortunately we may be asking for a thing that will not be good for us, even though it may be a good thing.. perhaps it may be the very thing that will lead us to our downfall, or even worse; it may distract us in such a way that it may prevent is from worshipping our Lord... Catch my drift? 

But ultimately God answer ALL prayers. If He don't grant us with the thing that we pray for, He will do1 of 2 things... He will either give us something better in the place of thing thing, or He will prevent a calamity from happening that was decree to take place for us and expiate some of our sins.

Therefore, we are never losing anything by constantly praying and supplicating to God for anything... we are always gaining, whether its apparent or otherwise.

I hope this will make you feel a little better about your situation


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 6, 2011)

OP, don't be dismayed, God has heard all of your prayers. Perhaps He is teaching you to wait on Him. The bible talks often about those who wait upon the Lord. 

Just keep your eyes on Jesus and trust in Him that in His perfect time He will bring to fruition the desires of your heart. 

James 1:12
 12 Blessed is the one who perseveres under trial because, having stood the test, that person will receive the crown of life that the Lord has promised to those who love him.

Romans 5:3-5 
3 Not only so, but we[a] also glory in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; 4 perseverance, character; and character, hope. 5 And hope does not put us to shame, because God’s love has been poured out into our hearts through the Holy Spirit, who has been given to us

It took about 30 years I think for the dreams that God gave to Joseph to manifest. It took even longer for Daniel to come to a place of authority. Perhaps it's your testing period. Psalm 105:17-19 talks about Joseph ... until the time for God's word came to pass, the word of God tried and tested Him.

Waiting on the Lord can be hard but just keep on refreshing yourself with His word and His promises for you. He will surely provide you with what you desire in the right time. 

Lots of love ...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 6, 2011)

Covered Jewel said:


> Ms. Highly Favored, I advise you to continue to be patient and never give up hope! Although I am Muslim, we still have something in common and that is we both believe in God and we both know that it is He whom answers prayers.
> 
> In Islam, we believe that everything happens for a reason and only at its appointed time. The things that have reached is was never meant to pass up by, and the things that passed us by would have never reached us... Everything is within the divine decree of God.
> 
> ...


 

Covered Jewel - hi and welcomed to the forum. God is Good. I just did a testimony in the employment thread and the wilderness testimony. Glory be to the Lord  on my post Prudent1 was just piggy backing off of her.


----------



## Laela (Mar 8, 2011)

Inspiring post,  and Amein to that! 




Prudent1 said:


> I hate to do a _drive by _posting but I am not ready to post my reply in it's placeholder. I still feel compelled to share this with you though...
> 
> It's time for the 40 day fast from wrong thinking again...
> 
> ...


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 8, 2011)

continued from previous post...

* I struggle everyday to remain a God fearing women but sometimes I feel like just throwing in the towel and stop caring. Like why am I trying so hard to be a Christian when the one I am trying to know better does not want me near him,- draw nigh to God talk about rejection! Like I am not worthy.*Worthy? Who is worthy? Thank God for Jesus and our inherited righteousness from him! Welcome to life 101. This life is a struggle every day. Every day we press on towards that mark. Every day we fight the good fight of faith sometimes retiring wounded and with loosened teeth, broken limbs, and heavy hearts in the spiritual realm but, we are not hopeless nor defeated. God gives us grace and shows us mercy that enables us to go on when we feel like there is no reason to at all. Have you ever read C.S. Lewis' The Screwtape Letters? Screwtape is a high ranking demon who writes a series of letters to his nephew advising him on the proper ways to win human souls for hell. One of the lessons he mentioned that gives demons a total sense of accomplishment is to see humans arrive at the brink of breakthrough and then throw in the towel. How they snarl and celebrate such events. There are many, many patriarchs in the word who waited 30, 40, 50 or more years for their promises to manifest. Think Abraham and Sarah, Joseph, Noah and the time it took him to build that ark from start to finish. I'll wager you have not waited as long as they did. 
James 1:4- 4 Let patience finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. Don't let your personal Screwtape continue to whisper in your ears pretty lies of how God does not want you near him. How untouchable and remote God is. That is a lie straight from the pit of hell. He is speaking to you right now through us on this forum. Learn to recognize the voice of your heavenly Father and know that he may speak to you in ways you aren't anticipating. He made you. He knows what will get your undivided attention. 


*It sickens me to see evil doers just having the easy life and things seem to be going great for them and all I want is a relationship with God that is pure and stable but I can't even have that! ugh!*These are tools the enemy uses to distract you- Comparison and entitlement. We are warned again and again not to compare ourselves with others. Your walk in life will not look like anyone else's. My 'big momma':heart2: taught me this scripture as a child, Psa37:1-2  1 Do not fret because of those who are evil or be envious of those who do wrong; 2 for like the grass they will soon wither, like green plants they will soon die away. 
Prov 24:19-20  19 Do not fret because of evildoers or be envious of the wicked, 20 for the evildoer has no future hope, and the lamp of the wicked will be snuffed out.
Psa 37:25- says  25 I was young and now I am old,  yet I have never seen the righteous forsaken or their children begging bread. 
It sickens all of us. It should. It should not make me get into an area of sin however. We are told to be angry and sin not. Prov 13:22 b says a sinner’s wealth is stored up for the righteous. That stuff is not fair but God is righteous. What  good will it do them if they later lift up their eyes in hell? God will not continue to be the butt of human jokes. He will not sit idly by while his children suffer. 

*I just want to add that I am not praying for material things and not getting them and that is what pisses me off. I am praying to find a home church that I can be spiritually blessed, I've prayed for a mate and at this point it seems like he just does not want me to have that so I done gave up.*Prov 27:3-As a man thinketh in his heart so is he. Prov 18:21- Death and life are in the power of the tongue. You will have what you say and what you expect. If you give up, that's what you will get. Change your thinking. Find corresponding scripture>think about scripture>talk about scripture> repeat whole cycle multiple times until you KNOW scripture and can recite it in your sleep. 
 I want children and my biological clock is ticking so not sure why he does not feel I deserve that either.
What flesh and blood woman knows the mind of God in the natural? What is time to God? Who made you? Gave you your ovaries? Who made the clock? Who winds the clock? Who opens and shuts a womb? Who breathes life into souls, creates babies, and places them in the womb? Who told you you don't deserve that experience? I hear Screwtape talking again. Stop listening to Screwtape. He is a son of the Father of lies. They are yanking your chain:kneel:. 

*See I have tried to play by the rules and do things the right way all of my life but recently I have realized I was not suppose to. I was probably suppose to be a statistic and be a baby momma and have a drama filled life but because I went against that I guess I end up alone and miserable. My greatest hearts desires have not happened in my life and it is tearing me up inside. Why does God want me to suffer what did I do? I wish he would answer that question and I would be content, but I am at a lost."*
Where's the if you haven't seen it in 'x' time then give up rule at? It ain't ova until the fat lady sings. If your statement is true then God is a liar. He predestines us to win not lose in the game of life. Why would he create you to be a SM and then decided to fill your life and your child with drama? Doesn't sound like love to me. God is LOVE. It is not something he has and feels only. He IS love. We all suffer. The attitude we exhibit during the suffering is up to us. If we endure suffering with the right attitude, we learn much that cannot be learned any other way. you learn what you are really made of. You learn if the ppl you think are in your corner really are. Patience is produced. Wisdom is produced. Best of all God's strength is made perfect when we are at our weakest. He will show up and show out in ways that will blow your mind! 

God has not promised us sunshine everyday. In fact, Solomon the smartest man ever who there will never be another wiser than said rain (unhappiness) will fall in everyone's life from time to time. There are no exceptions. God gives us grace and a very real hope that keeps us going during the difficult times. Hang in there...
Here is one of my favorite ride or die scriptures... 1Cor 15:58

58 Therefore, my dear brothers and sisters, stand firm. Let nothing move you. Always give yourselves fully to the work of the Lord, because you know that your labor in the Lord is not in vain. Be steadfast, unmovable always abiding in the work of the Lord For ye know


----------



## hair_rehab (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I've been through this, and I don't think there's a single believer who hasn't experienced it. Waiting according to God's timing is hard to do in a world that promises instant gratification.  I always enjoy reading the Psalms for comfort during those times, and I especially love  Isaiah 40:31 *But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.*


----------



## cia_garces (Mar 13, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> *I have visited different churches but a lot of the churches I visit just seem like all for show.* It just seems like the Pastors are there to make money and the people are there just to show off or whatever. This is why I am having such a difficult time finding a good church because the ones I've been to are a bunch of fakers if you ask me. I will take the advice on here and start reading some scriptures, that i don't do often. I think part of my issue is that I am lazy and rather watch tv then read the bible which is sad and I need to fix it. I don't want depression to consume my life I just want to feel God's presence so I can feel happy and safe.



I COMPLETELY get what you mean (in the bolded). Growing up, I went to church and I enjoyed it for the singing and all that. But the older I got, the more I felt like I wasn't getting anything more than a religious show. The choir would sing, the pastor would so-called "preach" but to me it was nothing more than telling funny stories about him gettin' whoopins or just how he grew up through life. I wasn't being spiritually fed. Entertained? Yep. Fed? No. And everything felt scripted. He would get going towards the end, someone would jump on the piano or the organ, people would clap and shout, and I'd go home feeling entertained but not taught or fed.

There was one Sunday when one of our associate pastors, a very soft-spoken man, preached a sermon. He wasn't loud and over-the-top like most of the ministers that spoke there, but he still had a message. A lot of people, including me, felt like we hadn't had "church," and I had to wonder why. Is flamboyance and flair supposed to get the word out?

Well, as of recently, I've started going to Seventh-Day adventist churches and let me tell you... I have learned more and felt more spiritually fed in the handful of times I've attended than my whole entire Christian life. I am CONSTANTLY scribbling things down. And even when I've attended,  instead of doing something else I wanted to do, and sat during a service and thought to myself, "This sermon is not good. I should have just stayed home," the pastor will still end up saying something that was more than worth the entire trip. 

I would encourage you to attend an SDA church a few times. It was VERY scary to me at first. People were SO friendly and...I dunno...different...and I didn't know how to react to it. But going has been SO worth it. There is worship and singing but no entertainment. B/c of that, I feel like I get SO much more from the sermons. Actually, I have heard of some SDA churches that attempt to bring up the entertainment value, but most times it does take away from the real reason you're there...to get the word. 

I feel so happy and full, and I would love for you to experience some of that. Let me know if you have any questions. You can message if I don't reply fast enough here. 

Also, let me convey to you something I heard in a sermon recently: "Discouragement is the anesthesia that the devil uses before he tries to cut your heart" SO BE ENCOURAGED!!!!!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Mar 13, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Mother sent this to me a couple years ago and it still blesses me today. I hope it encourages you.
> 
> Prayer That Gets Results
> Dr. Creflo A. Dollar
> ...



I am trying to understand what it says so that I could probably do according, but I am a little confused. The bolded statements make it seem that prayer only works in accordance with the Bible. Yet, there are tens of thousands of religions which don't use the Bible as their holy book and prayer serve as a religious ritual for them. I have a hard time believing anything which limits itself to only Catholicism/Christianity and prayer is something that I definitely don't think should be confined to a religion. So I'm finding it hard to believe this, can you break it down for me?

Maybe the OP's prayers aren't getting answered because she is confining God to a human entity (which Christians and Catholics do). OP, know that God is a force bigger than mankind himself. He is the energy that radiates throughout the world, BELIEVE that you are not marked by any boundaries and you can do anything through His grace. When you believe that He can do anything, He will!

BTW: I'm a Christian.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 14, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> I COMPLETELY get what you mean (in the bolded). Growing up, I went to church and I enjoyed it for the singing and all that. But the older I got, the more I felt like I wasn't getting anything more than a religious show. The choir would sing, the pastor would so-called "preach" but to me it was nothing more than telling funny stories about him gettin' whoopins or just how he grew up through life. I wasn't being spiritually fed. Entertained? Yep. Fed? No. And everything felt scripted. He would get going towards the end, someone would jump on the piano or the organ, people would clap and shout, and I'd go home feeling entertained but not taught or fed.


 I'm not SDA but I can totally relate to finding a bible based church home where your spirit is being fed the unadulturated word of God. The difference is night and day between being entertained and being fed. Continue to pray asking God for direction and seeking him. He will be found by those that seek him.


----------



## chinadoll (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel like this sometimes. I want a full time job in my career so bad and i pray  for 'direction' on where should I go but I get nothing.  I don't know what's going on and all my classmates have full time while I'm stuck being a per diem =\ I been thru a lot with this career and I think it's time to move on to something else but I don't know what to do....


----------



## cia_garces (Mar 18, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> I'm not SDA but I can totally relate to finding a bible based church home where your spirit is being fed the unadulturated word of God. The difference is night and day between being entertained and being fed. Continue to pray asking God for direction and seeking him. He will be found by those that seek him.




I'm not SDA either, but I love what I've learned from attending. One of my first times going, someone asked me something and I said, "Yeah, I'll try to be back next Sunday." I didn't realize I'd said it until someone pointed it out to me.


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, like some people have already said, sometimes it may feel like your prayers aren't being answered but maybe it's because it's not time for you to obtain it yet or maybe it's not for you at all. 

God knows whats best for you, so you have to keep praying and reminding yourself of that.


----------



## ThickHair (Mar 22, 2011)

This post is right on time for me.  I met with a client this morning and he had no idea what has been weighing heavy on my mind for the last month or so and he said some things that have been mentioned in this post.  This man did not know me from Adam but he said all the right things.  This little old man almost brought me to tears, he understood me without me telling him one thing.

It was my job to help him and he ended up helping me.


----------



## Lucie (Mar 22, 2011)

I must come back and read this thread carefully. Thank you OP for creating it and ladies for answering. xoxo


----------



## Ms Red (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I am in agreement and I really appreciate your post. I needed to read this today. 





prettyfaceANB said:


> I am so sorry you feel this way. The Lord never abandons his children even if it feels that way. Do not trust your feelings of doubt. God has not given us a spirit of Fear but Power, Love, and a Sound Mind. If its fear, it aint God so throw it away.
> 
> I am also going to share with you somethings that I've learn over the years about my faith walk and prayer life. These are all personal things I have learn and use daily to remember that God is near to me. Its also what I remember of my God, we are a team, Father and daugther, we he speaks I lesson and act accordingly.
> 
> ...


----------

